# Best way to correct sagging ceiling joists



## chboe5771

This is my first post, hi everyone. My home was built in 1926 and its the first one I've owned so expect more questions than answers from me.
I have a 10'x13' room with a ceiling sagging about 2" in the middle. The sheetrock is firmly attached but the joists are sagging visibly. Common sense tells me I need to run a beam perpendicularly to the joists between two load bearing walls and attach the joists to it with some fancy metal doohickeys or hang them from the rafters. Question I need answered is which option is better and how do I get the joists raised up where they need to be?


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome CHBoe:
The ceiling could be jacked up by putting a 2 X flat on the ceiling and and another on the floor, then use studs and a pinch bar to raise the ceiling. A string drawn tightly across the ceiling with 2 X blocks over each end will give you a good reference point.
After the ceiling is raised, you could attach it to the rafters with wood 1 X 4's screwed at each end; or you could use #9 wire through bored holes and tied tightly like a suspended ceiling tile installer would.
Glenn


----------



## 911handyman

Helo there, you need to get a beam in there if you can, or a glue lam, if the joists are running east to west, then put the beam north to south, and use a joist hanger or even  a top flange joist hanger, you will need to jack up the ceiling once the beam is installled. 
They make joist hanger nails for the hangers, if at al possible try to get a couple of jacks to get the whole ceiling at once, to eliminate cracking or seperation. Use the string method as well. If you are unsure choose a qualified source.


----------



## 911handyman

Use a hanger that you can mount to side of joist.


----------



## gpadilla1071

Hi, I new to this site and I ran into this thread because I have the same  problem with my ceiling in the kitchen.  The other problem I have is the fact that my daughters bedroom is right above.  What would be the best method or aproach for this job?  Should I go in my daughter's room and tear the floor and work from there or should I tear the drywall from the ceiling in the kitchen?  Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wuzzat?

chboe5771 said:


> I have a 10'x13' room with a ceiling sagging about 2" in the middle.


13' is 156" = L.  
L/X = 2", so X = 156/2 = 78.  L/180 is about the lowest level of stiffness req'd by code and you've got L/78.
American Wood Council Understanding Loads and Using Span Tables
If you doubled the thickness on the existing joists you'd get L/156, which is still pretty poor.

But if you doubled the height of the existing joists you get 8x the stiffness, L/600.


----------

